# Bodyrock: Phase II



## J.K. (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello everybody..   

            New member - new day - so I thought I might get started.

 I began my program (which I call Bodyrock) on June 14th of this year. Following it by the end of the first four months I'd dropped from 254 to 226. [pics]    However, over the course of the last two months  (_although I've not strayed from my lifting routine one bit_) I have put about 10 back on.  _grrrrrrr..._

   Anyway,  I thought joining the forums here might help get me back on track. 

*Background:* 

            Male - Age 41 
 Single - (no children) 
            Worked out with Mr. Mississippi one full Summer when 19. 
            Built up quite a bit then. 
            Played rugby throughout college (U.S.M) - lifted. 
            After that I was an avid runner up until age 38 
_           (bad knees put an end to that) _
            Friends call me a spiritual - adrenaline junkie
            I'm a Buddhist and a Gnostic so I guess it makes sense. 
  Also a friend of Bill W. - 2+ years now.
 'Search Engine Optimization' is my trade. 

            I also have a link to the program I'm on.  Plus I have a link to a list of 'Things I Like.'  

*My Bodyrock*

*Things I Like*

 I wrote the 'things I like' thing in another forum once as a lot of other folks were also writing theirs. Since then I've found it kinda nice to share.

            Anyway - thanks to anyone who might be reading.   First official weigh-in comes tomorrow.  

     And cheers!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 27, 2004)

J.K.

welcome to IM. 

I'm sure there will be many ready to offer suggestions and support. I am not the smartest cookie in the jar but if you are trying to drop BF I don't see pepperoni, sausage and cheese as being too helpful. 

What do your workouts look like ?

Great job though! And good luck !

Gary


----------



## J.K. (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Gary..   

 Thanks for stopping by. I took a look at your gallery, and daum! - I guess I should take your advice on that pepperoni.. _Good work! 
_
 In reality though, I should probably take that off my list. I rarely have it. 90% of the time Meal 4 is a Low-Carb Whey Protien Bar.

       Anyway - first weigh-in.


> *AM Weight - 232.6*


  That's down from 236 yesterday morning.  Water, I'm sure, but I'll take it. 

 I'll be doing legs today. In fact, I'm about to head out. This will also be the first day I go back to tracking all my meals in PC Fitday.  Need to take some measurements today too.

 All for now.  Cya later.  And cheers!


----------



## J.K. (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, I got that one done. 

               And I'm getting a little more organized.  I cranked my PC FitDay back up, and it seems this is where I am. 







               As you can tell, I enjoyed December..  lol

I also thought I'd post this once rather than re-recording it each day. I rarely vary from the weight-lifting portion of my routine until I feel like it's time to make a change. The only thing that really varies is whether or not I do cardio, so that's what I'll be flagging in my log (i.e. _whether I did it or not.._) - Needless to say, however, I think that's what I'm needing the most now.

*Cycle  = Pushing, Pulling, Legs*
*Days   = M,T,W - F,S
**Abs     = none on leg days
**Cardio = none on leg days*

* ----------------

Pushing*


> *Abdominals*
> - 1 set of 100 crunches
> -  inclined situps - 33 (notch 3)
> 
> ...





> - 4
> - reverse pec deck - 4
> - military press - 3 (drop down)
> - varies - something front delt
> ...


 *Pulling*



> *Abdominals*
> - 1 set of 100 crunches
> -  inclined situps - 33 (notch 3)
> 
> ...


 *Legs*



> *Calves*
> -  standing calf press - 5
> -  seated calf press - 5
> 
> ...


  Now - only 2 hours and 12 minutes until I get to eat that little whey protien bar..  lol


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 28, 2004)

GL pal.

Seems that you may want to space out workout days more if you have the opportunity.  3 days in a row may be excessive, depending on how intense and how long you are in the gym..

Also, you'd be better advised to do your abdominals once a week and treat it as you would treat any other body part.  Use weighted work if you can, imo..how long are you spending in the gym?


----------



## J.K. (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey DD..   

   I'd love to take your advice on the ab work. I appreciate the feedback too. I can tell there's a lot of that around here. 

 Regarding my workout, it usually takes about an hour and fifteen minutes. Intensity wise - I'd just say that I consider it pretty intense. However, if I had a workout partner (which I don't) I know the intensity would actually be a _lot_ more. As a result, up to now I've just not worried about it.

 I have heard, however, that there are some kinda of testing strips you can buy to see if you are over/undertraining. I tried looking for those on the Net once but couldn't find any.

   -----------------------
*Edit - Adding

*Just finishing up for the day.

   Calories Today:  1,958
   Protien: 233 g.
   Carbs:  19 g. (kickstarting)
   Fat: 91 g.

   That is *if * I make it through the rest of the night.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ lol_
   But I'm pretty sure I will.

   Chest, Shoulders, & Tri's in the morning. - And Cheers!


----------



## J.K. (Dec 29, 2004)

Hot Daum! - We have movement..  





*AM Weight - 229.6*

 Lots of water-weight I'm sure. But it sure does feel good to see the 220's again. Maybe the 'December Damage' won't be as bad as I thought.

    Chest, Shoulders, and Tri's today.    After that I'll be seeing what I can do to  about this  Santy Worm that's going around. (I'm a webmaster) And then after that I need to see if I can find some time to work on the latest incantation of my site - SFV4.   - I'm hoping I can launch that one within the next couple of months.

    Nothing but time for the gym right now though.  - Hava good day all.  And cheers!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

J.K. said:
			
		

> That is *if *I make it through the rest of the night..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey You made it  


Maybe it's just me but it sure seems like you have a lot of fat in your diet. 

91 g's  Thats almost half your cals .


----------



## J.K. (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey gw .. thanks for the feedback.    

 I really don't know - but I'd guess your impression is correct. It's probably also indirectly pointing out to why I joined IronMagazine.

 I started out pure low-carb (atkins.. etc.).. Also, after starting it I had a nice drop in weight. But soon after the drop my progress stalled - despite the fact that I was working out regularly. Around that time I also read Dr. Hussman. 

 Now, he doesn't advocate low-carb - but he did get me to thinking about my diet some - and the fat intake. As a result, I cut out a lot of the things that are allowed on most low-carb plans. (mayo, sausage, bacon, whole eggs, real butter, etc..).. After doing that the weight loss started again too. So the result is that what I've really got is a low-carb diet with those particular things omitted. 

 I normally average about 30-35g of carbs per day - and I lose weight on it. At about 2,100 calories per day, 90 grams fat, 230 grams protien, plus the carbs I take off about 1.5 lbs. per week - steady.

 For this Phase II, however, after I get the weight loss kickstarted I want to try some new things. For instance, I'd like to start eating some oatmeal and I've also been thinking about cycling the carbs so that they are higher on the weekend. 

  If anyone catches this and thinks I should modify my diet now though, please lemme know.

   And thanks!  

 -----------------------
*Edit - Workout's Done

*Chest, Shoulders and Tri's done.  Also did some cardio, but not enough.  _(15 minutes eliptical / 133 calories according to the machine)_.  Feeling a lot stronger on assisted dips.  Actually, I was the last time I did C,S,T, too.  As a result, I dropped the weight down today.

 Looking forward to when they are no longer 'assisted.'


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 29, 2004)

J.K. 

Have you read this thread http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113 It is full of good info and if you have any questions after reading it  just post in  the diet forum or PM Jodi ( she is a wizard with diet /nutrition.


----------



## J.K. (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey man - thanks again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I hadn't read it but just did.  Also followed it to here:

*High Fat/Protien - Low Carb Diet*



> Eat every 3 hrs, 6 meals a day
> /..../
> Eat approx 15 g fat at each meal


 That would run 90, so I think I'm in okay. In fact, the whole diet sounds very close to what I've been doing - with the exception of the carb-up. I think I'll add that, however. In fact, I may pick up some oatmeal tomorrow.

End of Day:
Protien:   281 
    Fat:  69 
    Carbs: 26
    Calories: 1,988

    And about a bucket of water.. lol

    Back, Bi's and Forearms tomorrow.   And cheers!


----------



## J.K. (Dec 30, 2004)

document.write("*Hello World*");  


> *AM Weight *- *229.4
> *


 Back, Bi's & Forearms today. I'll be heading out in a minute. I think I'll also stop by Walmart on the way home and snag some Oatmeal and Bananas.

      I'm going by this from the above link:

 _"A carb-up (twice weekly) consists of Old fashioned oats (1-2 cups, depending on body size), 6-8 oz sweet potato, 2 cups veggies, 1/2-1 banana & 1 tbsp fat in your last meal of the day."

_I'm going to try something like that once every 4 days.

 I need go go back and read a little more, however, to see how (on that day) I'm supposed to look at my calories. Unless I find out otherwise, I'll still be running a calorie deficit.

      That's all for now.  Rock, Ya'll... And Cheers!

*--------------------*
_Edit - Just tappin out..._

*End of Day*
   Protien: 245
   Fat: 90
   Carbs: 21
 Calories : 2,093

  Lifting went great today.  I also topped it off with some cardio afterward. 

  Legs in the morning...   right after weigh-in..


----------



## J.K. (Dec 31, 2004)

Loos like it's gonna be a good day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AM Weight* - *228.6
*
 I'm really happy with that, although I know things will start slowing down at about this point. I'll be doing legs today. I'm also making a mental note to myself to concentrate on my water. I haven't been _bad_ on water intake so far - but I know I could do a lot better.

   Let's get it on...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## J.K. (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey GW...  Happy New Year to you too..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       And man, I have to make a post.  I've been reading.. 



> *Carb Ups*
> 
> The carb-up would be based on body weight, take the last meal only and use approx 1/4 measured before cooking of oatmeal for every 35 pounds of BW, 2 oz of yam per 35 pounds, and 1 oz of banana per 35, also one cup of veggies with 1 TBL butter (all BW's)!


 The amount of info in this forum is awsome. I'm going to do this, which is quite a change for me. I did roughly 4 months with on about 33 carbs per day - consistent - with no carb-ups. 

     Makes me wonder what my results would have been with em..   

     But in any case, reading that thread has me convinced carbing up is something I should do and that _this specifically _is how I should do it.

     Man, I'm looking forward to that banana..


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

Enjoy that carb up


----------



## Vieope (Dec 31, 2004)

_Welcome to IM
Who is Mr. Mississippi? What is Mr. Mississippi? _


----------



## J.K. (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey Vieope,

       Nice to meet ya.  I have an old friend from Brazil too named Hector. - Sure would like to visit.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       As per Steve Smith perhaps I can just quote and link this:



> Smith began his first business - a gym in Oxford. He was well-qualified for the enterprise, having won a total of 10 body-building competitions, including *Mr. Mississippi* and the *Collegiate Nationals*.
> 
> Link


 I've not heard from him in a long time. We were close friends in high school (ran in the same crowd), and it was Steve who taught me how to train. He went to Ole Miss while I went to U.S.M. However, both of us came home one summer and during that time we hooked up as lifting partners. It was intense, but I loved it.

       I'm pretty much following the same lifting routine I learned back then.

       I understand after owning several Gold's Gyms that he's now the guy behind Planet Beach.    But again, personally I've not run into him for eons.
       -------------

       Anyway - time to catch the log.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> *AM Weight - 229.2
> 
> **Yesterday's Macros*
> Protein - 226
> ...


 
I'm trying to adjust my estimate of daily calories burned using PC Fitday. That number from yesterday includes a 60 minute leg workout. Based on my weight loss from Phase 1 I've decided that I was overestimating my daily calorie expenditure then. Doing so didn't bother me because I know that if I keep my calories around 2,100 - 2,300 per day I'm going to lose weight, but I'd like to be able to make some more accurate projections.

      Anyway - Happy New Year to everyone!

      Let's all ROCK in 2005..


----------



## Vieope (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## J.K. (Jan 2, 2005)

Today's theme has to be weightlifting enlightenment..   



> [size=-1]*...* *Confucius* said:
> My friends, do you think I was hiding it from you?  No! I would never
> do such a thing! It was only that you were unable to see it. *..*[/size]


 
       I got a lot of help in a thread yesterday called Timing My Post Workout Shake.  Thanks, all....._! _

 Also, based on the feedback I've received here I'm also going to be switching to 4 lifting days and 2 cardio days per week.  Plus, of course, I'm also going to start doing the carb-ups.  First one is tonight.. 

*AM Weight - 228.8

*No lifting or cardio scheduled today. Sunday is always completely off. I am, however, looking forward to hitting the weights on Monday after this carb-up. 

      That outta be a blast..


----------



## J.K. (Jan 3, 2005)

*Yesterday's Macros..*  I ate carbs.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       Protien - 173
       Carbs - 179
       Fat - 76
       ---------------------
       Calories - 2,293

       I loved it - lol..  /   _1 c. dry oats, 10 oz. sweet potato, 6 oz banana, 1 cup cauliflower, 1 tbsp smart balance..
_
 I've seen some folks saying they couldn't finish theirs, but I ate all of mine easily. After 4 months of low carb dieting and 2 months of low carb eating without any 'cheats' to really speak of this was really a treat.

       Anyway.... * AM Weight - 229.2*

       Still  pleased with that, but I'm about to make these changes.



> *4 days weight training - instead of 5*
> 
> Monday, Tuesday & Thursday, Friday are lifting days.
> Wednesday & Saturday are cardio days.



_- IF_ I do post-lifting cardio  on a weight day I'm going to limit it to 15 minutes.
- _IF_ I do post-lifting cardio  on a weight day I'll not drink my shake until after the cardio.
- _Every_ 4th night is a carb-up.
Anyway - that's all for now.  Time to get to the gym then after that get back to work..


----------



## J.K. (Jan 4, 2005)

Some weights.. 

*AM Weight **Prior Carb Up  - 228.8  **
AM Weight **Day After Carb Up **-  229.2
AM Weight **2 Days After Carb Up -  228.0

*That's really encouraging for me, and without a doubt I think now at least in terms of these particular foods I'm going to get over my carb-phobia. - Also, considering the changes that I've made to my training program I think the every 3rd (Wed.) and 4th (Sun.) day for carb-ups now makes more sense than doing the carb-up every 4th day only.

 Training 4 days a week now (Mon, Tue & Thur, Fri) if I do it on the third and fourth I'll get in a carb-up the night before each of those two day training sessions. - Love that!!

    I did a little supplement shopping yesterday too.  Normally I shop online (iHerb), but I was out of several things so for time sake went to $$GNC$$.



Whey Protien
Creatine
Green Tea Extract
SAMe (400mg)
Need to make a mental note to myself not to run out again and buy everything online next time - especially on that SAMe. I swear by that stuff (not for muscle, for other) but _Man _is it ever expensive.

    Back and Bi's today. - No abs - Few minutes of cardio - then total cardio tomorrow.

    Hava good day, all.  And cheers!


----------



## J.K. (Jan 5, 2005)

....like walking down steps.
*
       AM Weight - 227.0*

 Sure hope this keeps up with no major stalls. I'd kinda come to expect major stalls as just a just a fact of life, but now I'm wondering if these carb-ups will put an end to that. I do my second tonight, but for this morning it's going to be 100% cardio on an empty stomach bar caffeinated coffee.

       I also happened to check my PC Fitday this morning.
*
       Total Weight Lost To Date* - *27 pounds   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*And lastly, I need to remind myself here again to focus more on work.. I desperately need to get the next version of my website out (V4).  If not, I'm gonna be in the poorhouse..    lol.. 

   These past few days it's been hard to concentrate on work.   Since I work out of my home _and_ work for myself it's all too easy to do. I frequently get wrapped up in some kind of study or research for enjoyment and before ya' know it I'm spending way too much time reading and not nearly enough time coding. At the moment, it seems I'm spending a huge portion of my time on this 2012 thing. 

 If anyone is reading and doesn't know what that is, 1) some Buddhist monks are supposedly predicting something in the year 2012 - link,  2) the supposed "Bible Codes" are predicting armegedon in the year 2012 - link, and 3) the Mayan Calendar comes to an end (literally) on December 21, 2012 - link. 

 Anyway - it's just all interesting stuff - especially the part about the Mayan Calendar. But like I said, I need to quit reading so much about it and get to some work.. / It's stuff like this that makes me a slacker.. 

       All for now then. And cheers!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ------------------------

*Edit: Follow-up

*33 minutes treadmill on empty stomach w/ caffeine...  then I got on the eliptical, but 8 minutes into that I thought I smelled amonia..  In response  I got off and downed my shake which I had previously spiked with 1/2 scoop maltodextrin (13.5 carbs, 53 calories extra).   

I'm thinking though that since (*cardio day = carb-up day*) I may up that serving of malto  in my post-workout shake on those days.  Normally I don't add any malto to the shake but if cardio on an empty stomach is going to push me into the amonia zone it seems like that may be wise.

 In any case, I guess I'll just have to play it by ear.  I'm not really sure if I smelled amonia or not.  I just thought I did.


----------



## J.K. (Jan 6, 2005)

BWWWAAAAHHH! - time to get up. 

*AM Weight - 228.2*

 That's up 1.2 lbs from yesterday but then again I did my carb-up last night.   I'll be interested to see if it falls again at a similar rate to last time.

 Leg day today.  And cheers!


----------



## J.K. (Jan 6, 2005)

Just making a note.  I may have sold my Stairmaster today to the gym.  






*Stairmaster 4600*

 I bought this thing about a year and a half ago, but never really used it that much.  And since joining the gym I've hardly used it at all.

 Anyway - turns out the owner of the gym is interested in it if I'll work  some kind of free membership into the price.  Today I told him I'd sell it for $1500 + one year of membership, or $1,000 + two years of membership.  He's coming by to look at it tomorrow and decide whether or not we have a deal.

 I'm hoping that he takes it.  It will be especially cool for me because if he gets it, of course, I'll still be able to use it.. lol.  I just won't have to deal with any membership fees anymore and I'll also have a little cash.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking good in here J.K.  


Good luck on the stairmaster deal


----------



## J.K. (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks, Man.  

  I'll tellyyou the the same thing I tell a couple of guys at the gym.  I'm chasing ya.   _lol

_*AM Weight - 226.6*
 Weight is still going down, and I'll be doing Chest, Shoulder's & Tri's today. The owner of the gym is supposed to follow me back to my place after the work-out to check out my Stairmaster. - - - I think he'll get it. I also think he'd be unwise not to. I'm offering him one _hell_ of a deal - IMHO. Including shipping I paid $3500 for it and it's barely used. But oh well - ... Actually, I'll get more use out of it if he buys it than I will if it stays here - plus I could really use a little cash bump right now.

  All for now then.  Have a great day, everyone.  And cheers!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

J.K.,


It's good to be chased, and it's good to chase ! I will tell you one thing though ... I'm not going to slow down just so you can catch me !  Which at the rate you are going won't be as long as you might think .  the incredible shrinking man is chasing me ! LOL


----------



## J.K. (Jan 8, 2005)

<?php
  echo *'Hello World!*';
  ?>

   And morning, gwanton..    If you had a dream last night and you were running, it was me behind ya...  

*AM Weight - 228.0

*Not really where I want to be weight-wise this morning, but it's okay. I stuck to my diet perfectly yesterday so I know there's no fat increase in there.

 The meeting with the gym-owner went well yesterday. He didn't buy it on the spot, but I think it's a done deal. In the process of showing it to him I also got a lot of encouragement. I wound up showing him my before-after pic and he said he'd like to use me in a before-after advertisement for the club.

   I told him to give me 6 more months and I'd think about it..  lol

   Anyway - have great weekend everyone.  And cheers!


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks like your making great progress.. Keep it up bud!


----------



## J.K. (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Man...  thanks for the encouragement.. 

   Here's shooting it right back at cha.. 

*AM Weight - 227.6*

 That makes my weight-loss for this week a bit less than I want. I believe, however, that the slower than normal rate is due to me starting Creatine again. When I started it the first time the weight loss _seemed _to hesitate for about a week (as I believe my muscles were filling up a bit) but then it picked right back up again.

 BTW - 40 minutes cardio yesterday (10 treadmill, 10 stairmaster, 10  eliptical, 10 treadmill)

 There is a slight chance that I might work out this afternoon. Today is normally a free day, but tomorrow I have a doctor's appt that cuts right into my workout time.  The choice then is do I take a day of rest today or tomorrow. Right now I'm leaning toward taking this day off and trying to get some lifting in tomorrow afternoon or evening.

   All for now though.  Hava great day, all....  And cheers!


----------



## J.K. (Jan 10, 2005)

_grrrrrrrrrrrrrr...._ *AM Weight - 228.2*

 But I swear, I've not cheated even once on my diet..  

 Oh well - I guess I'll write it off to water weight and/or creatine again (which I just started)..  Hopefully it will start a downward trek again soon.

 I may not, however, make it to the gym today.  I've got an appt. with an endocrinologist in Hattiesburg, MS this morning.  I'm seeing him for cholesterol, however, as part of that I also had him check my testosterone levels.  If they are low, perhaps I can get him to give me some juice..   lol

 All for now though.  I have to get a move-on.  Have a good day everyone.   And cheers!


----------



## J.K. (Jan 11, 2005)

No 'official' AM Weight this morning.  

 I weighed and it was 230.0, but as you can see from the time of my post I'm up waaaaay early today. In fact, it's still dark outside. I've found that a difference two hours can make a significant difference on the scales so the 230.0 is overstated.

 My doctor's appointment went well yesterday, although it turns out he ran fewer tests than I thought. The reason for the visit was to check my liver enzymes. Recently, the doctor put me on Zocor which is actually contraindicated for me given my medical history. However, it turns out it's not having a negative effect on my liver enzymes. They are all within normal limits.

 When I go back in two months he's going to test 'free' testosterone. He took some other testosterone measurement before and it was within normal range but lower than optimal. As a result he said he wanted to run this 'free testosterone test.' - If that comes in low he's going to prescribe some for me. As a result, irnoically, I'm hoping that it will.. lol

  Workout today will be back, bi's, forearms + about 15 minutes cardio.  I should be heading out in a few hours.

  Take it easy - And cheers!


----------



## J.K. (Jan 12, 2005)

A little late getting to my journal today but back on schedule program-wise nevertheless.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AM Weight - 228.2*

  I did my regularly scheduled cardio today (45 minutes) and tonight's a Carb-Up.  Tomorrow morning I'll be doing legs.

 Looking back over my progress I really haven't seen any downward movement in my weight recently - or at least none like I'm accustomed to. But I'm still just not that worried about it right now. I'm running a decent calorie deficit each and every day and the mirror tells me I'm making some progress. I still believe the apparent weight loss 'stall' is related to getting back on Creatine. Again, when I look in the mirror I can tell that something's workin' right even if it doesn't say so on the scales.

  All for now then.  And cheers!


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey J.K.
I think you are weighting yourself to frequently. You are going to have day to day fluctuations...Once a week is a better measuring point. Just my opinion...


----------



## J.K. (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey LiftinBear..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see ya - thanks for the tip and yea - I'm familiar with the suggestion to weigh only once a week. I think perhaps it's a mental thing. (i.e. folks who are just starting a diet _need_ to see progress and if they weight every day, since everyone's weight tends to flux, they'll get discouraged.).

    With me, however, it just hasn't bothered me.  I track everything I eat in PC FitDay and I know as long as I'm running a calorie deficit I'm going to loose weight, so the weight measurement is kinda secondary - at least to me. Mentally, I judge my progress daily and the measuring stick I use is the calorie deficit. 

    The only way I get bummed out is if I screw up and miss an opportunity to have one on a given day.. lol


    Anyway - *AM Weight - 228.0*

 I had a killer leg workout today which I believe was the result of doing my carb-up last night. (banana, sweet potato, oatmeal, lima beans).. 

    Chest, Shoulder's & Tri's tomorrow.


----------



## J.K. (Jan 14, 2005)

_Whoooosh_

*AM Weight - 227.0*

 I'll take that this morning - do doubt.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Great leg workout yesterday.  I did good on my diet, and I ordered a few supplements last night.  (Omega blend, Salmon oil, chromium, and this time some CLA)

 I've not tried any CLA yet, so it will be interesting to see if I notice any result.

 Chest, Shoulder's and Tri's this morning (my fav) so today's a good day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All for now then.  And cheers!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey thats like 5 lbs since you started your journal


----------



## J.K. (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Man, - thanks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm doing good on my program I think, but I've been slackin on my Journal.. lol

*Friday* - Chest, Shoulder's, Tri's
*Saturday *- 60 minutes cardio
*Sunday *- off day / PM carb-up
*Monday* - Back, Bi's, and Forearms

 I overslept this morning so I got to the gym late, but I had a good workout nevertheless.  I was also lucky in that today I sold my stairmaster.  The gym owner took delivery of it just a few minutes ago.

 No more gym dues for me now for two years..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, I got a grand out of the deal to boot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blastin legs tomorrow...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2005)

J.K. said:
			
		

> Hey Man, - thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet deal !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.K. (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool, aint it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_lol _- thanks, Man...

 Just as planned, I blasted legs today. Calves first, then moved into Squats and after that I got on the Flat Sled. On that, I had a personal best (22 plates 2 times). I have no idea how much physical weight that is, but there are only two more plates on the machine so I was kinda siked.. lol

 Finished off with inclined leg press, leg extensions, leg curls, 100 crunches and then inclined situps (notch 6).  _That's damn near upside down.. lol_

  I also started this brand of CLA today..




Link

 I'm planning on taking one of those with a meal - 3x per day. I'm not expecting anything major but I thought it worth a shot at giving me a little edge. I'm already taking a handful of supplemtents each day, but I've not tried this yet.

*AM Weight - 227.0*

  Cardio day tomorrow - ironically on my Stairmaster - which is now owned and located at the gym. - That should be kinda cool.

  Anyway - hope everyone is doing well.  Take care, everybody - And Cheers!


----------



## J.K. (Jan 19, 2005)

*BAM - 225.8* 
      First time I've seen a 225 number. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I'm considering it lightly as I slept late and weighed about 2 hours later than usual today. Nevertheless, it was cool to see it.

Today's Cardio:
10 min - treadmill
     10 min - stairmaster
     10 min - treadmill
     10 min - stairmaster
10 min - eliptical
*50*

No rest in between those, and on an empty stomach. - I did a carb-up tonight, and I'll be doing Chest, Shoulders and Tri's tomorrow.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

J.K. said:
			
		

> *BAM - 225.8*
> First time I've seen a 225 number.
> 
> 
> ...


J.K.,

man you're doing great !!!   Shoulders and tri's  tomorrow for me too


----------



## J.K. (Jan 31, 2005)

> man you're doing great !!!


 LOL - not really.. I took a about 4 workout days off..   

 I was back in the groove today though.  Did Chest, Shoulder's and Tri's.  I felt really strong after having some rest, so perhaps it was a good idea.  That's actually the first time I've really taken a break in about 6 months.  - It felt good, but gawd - by day four I was feeling fat.. lol

 Anyway, no weigh-in today but I did have a good workout.   I finished off with a lil cardio and I'll be working Back, Bi's and Forearms tomorrow.

 Hava good one.  I'm over and out..


----------



## LiftinBear (Jan 31, 2005)

J.K. said:
			
		

> LOL - not really.. I took a about 4 workout days off..


Well at least you are back at it...I always find it hard to get started again once I stop...motivation to never stop I guess


----------

